# OMG IM SOOO SAD!! R.I.P Sora.



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

One day when we went to the bus stop my dad said there was nothing wrong. Then when my dad came out from getting his coffee in the house he saw a lil black and white kitten in the neighbors driveway, he was stiff so he couldnt of just got killed he said. He wasent all beat up so he didnt get hit. My dad said the dog probably killed it. My dad went up to the driveway with a shovel and a sludge hammer and he was calling the dog every name in the book(he said). Then he burried him and didnt tell me because it was one of my bad days because i got yelled at like 5 times that day and got detention. So he forgot and just told me tonight... He said "well scince you have a new favorite kitty.. i minds well tell you.." and he told me.. 

(My fav new kitty is my black adn white bobtail ) 
                           

--------- 

May Sora Rest In Peace. May he go to Kitten Heaven and live with his friends. May Sora look down on me and think about me everyday. May Sora Rest In Peace. 

(omg i just started crying) 

May Sora know im always thinking about him.


----------



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

My sig is Sora.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very sad that a young kitten is gone. It's always painful when we lose a pet, but I'm sure the little one was very happy while he was with you. I believe Sora is very happy now...in the arms of angels. God bless.


----------

